# Truma water heater problem



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just been away at the Stratford show and our Truma water heater has stopped working on gas. When the dial is switched on, a click can be heard but no gas ignites. The light goes green but after a few seconds turns to red. It is working ok on Electric hook up. Any ideas?.

Sooty


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

No gas.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> Just been away at the Stratford show and our Truma water heater has stopped working on gas. When the dial is switched on, a click can be heard but no gas ignites. The light goes green but after a few seconds turns to red. It is working ok on Electric hook up. Any ideas?.
> 
> Sooty


I assume you have remembered to remove the exterior cowl cover if fitted? Sorry to state the bleedin' obvious but I have been caught by this myself a couple of times - doh!


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Plenty of gas, fridge and oven working well. Cover removed, one day working well, next day nothing.

Keith


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

now we come down to the teck bit then, when you start the gas can you hear the ticking of the egnighter ? goes on for about 15 secs


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just a click at the start but no ticking.

Keith


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

ok i was going to say just check the gas icolator and turn it around 360 digrees just to check it.... no egnighter a..... just check the wires have not come off the unit its usually located on one of the surport legs.... if you have a red light that indicated you have power to the main PCB... just check the volts are there on the pcb and then take the cover off and just check the fuse.... not much point as the thud is the main gas valve opening and that gets its power from the main pcb then next is to find some one with a good pcb and swap it over and check that... it goes on a bit....


----------

